# Anyone have MS?



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Just wondering


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Do you?


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Testing for it.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

snowbum said:


> Testing for it.


Best of luck to you. There are a lot of things that can have very similar symptoms. I was tested for it once.


----------



## TrailTrekker (10 mo ago)

I have MS, diagnosed in 2006. Please reply with any questions, I’d be happy to help if I can.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

What were your first major symptoms.? Did you have dizziness or vertigo? How are you doing today?


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I was tested for it a few years back but do not have it. I was also experiencing lightheadedness, dizziness and a few episodes of vertigo. The specialists I had later determined it was atypical concussion syndrome. Are those your only symptoms?


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Fatigue and heavy feeling legs at times. I try to run 35+ minutes 4 days a week. Kind of dizzy on treadmill lately


----------



## TrailTrekker (10 mo ago)

snowbum said:


> What were your first major symptoms.? Did you have dizziness or vertigo? How are you doing today?


First symptoms were numbness in my arms and legs, dizziness, headaches, and vision problems. I was diagnosed with relapsing remitting MS, which means the symptoms would get worse, then improve in a cycle. 

Initial tests for MS included an MRI to look for legions in the brain and spinal area, a spinal tap and blood test.

Currently, I have right side weakness and fatigue. My right arm and leg are about 20% of the strength they should be.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

snowbum said:


> Fatigue and heavy feeling legs at times. I try to run 35+ minutes 4 days a week. Kind of dizzy on treadmill lately


Have you had an MRI yet? That could be a number of things.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

snowbum said:


> Fatigue and heavy feeling legs at times. I try to run 35+ minutes 4 days a week. Kind of dizzy on treadmill lately


How's your blood pressure? I was almost passing out on my bike, I thought I was just old and broken but my BP had shot up out of control.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

It was 130/78 4 weeks ago


----------

